# Friday O'Dark Thirty



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Well, fortune would have it that I walk by a guy (Wilbur here on PFF) at work and here him talking to another guy about fishing. Being a nosey fisherman I asked pointedly where "We" were going to go. They said they were going to troll for Kings and I said try about 1.3 mph and they both looked at me and laughed and said "roger we'll try that in our Hobies"......Hobies I said? I have one too! So we all three agree to meet up at NAS at 0500. I called up my trust Partner in Crime Bbarton Brandon and said lets go so we headed out...Gate Guard asked us where we were going...I told him where on base and he said "No, I ment where on the water? You need to head out to No. 1 bouy!" I said roger that and we headed on down to launch. Going out there we met up with Wilbur and another guy from work and we trolled two Stretch 25s and some frozen cigars... nothing...not even a short run. Went out to the USS Mass and tried to find anything on the bottom or on flat line, a couple short runs on frozen cigs but zilch. Then we pack up and start trolling in and we are using some LY looking bait that is kinda like a Cigar minnow shape but not a cigar....we start to leave and then BAM! Bbarton hooks up on a king, I help gaff the king and in the boat goes the first fish of the Day, he re-riggs and we are all like yeah! made the trip worth while.....not 7 minutes later as we are peddeling out way back ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ goes the line and Brandon is on again! This one was 38" at the Fork. About half way back its my turn and my 36" King almost takes 100yds before I can get the rod outa the holder and tighten the drag.....All three Kings within 30 minutes. We close out with a trio of Spanish and called it a day at 1000. Not bad, not Bad.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

had a great time! by the way these were my first kings and now i know why they call them smokers!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Way to go guys!! That's gettin er done!!!


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

I seen you guys this morning We left out of Sherman and went out and caught some huge kings the biggest being 48 inches and a few snapper at navy barge biggest being 26"


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Good fishing guys!


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

Way to go.....


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

nice job guys...:thumbup:...thanks for the report and pictures...


----------



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

Had a nice time today just wish I had'nt went in early. Congrats Brandon on your first King. It seem's this year is when all of us get our first one. Redalert were you out on the Mass catching bait I saw a boar out their with the name in red.


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Here's the pics I took. I enjoyed it fellas. Good job. We'll have to go again sometime. I just picked up a night owl pass for Johnsons Beach.


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

O Dark Thirty title tells it all! Nice kings fellas!

Nice pics but wish more were wearing the PFDs. Don't mean to be the nag......


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

thanks guys, whats a pfd? lol


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

I wore my PFD the whole way out there and while at the spot....since it was very calm I took it off for the ride home.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Ardiemus, I didn't know you were into yak'n too, I'm searching for deal on one myself. Give me a call some time and I'll pick your brain (this is josh w BTW...)


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Yeah Wilber that was me most likely there was a ton of people out there so idk I'm guessing you guys have outbacks I'm looking into it not sure I would love some expert advice or maybe even a test run


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

heres a link to a video of Ardiemus catching his king!


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice Buddy! Nice new Reel too! Does that mean I can have your "new" 440SSG? HA!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Ardiemus said:


> Nice Buddy! Nice new Reel too! Does that mean I can have your "new" 440SSG? HA!


lol u got jokes!


----------

